# Slope under deck



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rob77 said:


> Lol, 10" diameter. Did you think I went 10" down?
> 
> Footings are 60". About 52"-55" below grade.


Here a post in the ground is not a footing. A footing is 24"x24"x24" is a small one and for a covered deck 30"x30" 30" is common.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there a footing below the pier or just a 10" sonotube? That seems really small and I've built decks in CT. The smallest footing I could spec on most projects around here is about 16" diameter(for rounds).


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can get rip rap to stay on that slope.


----------



## Rob77 (May 26, 2017)

Gotcha.


----------



## Rob77 (May 26, 2017)

hdavis said:


> You can get rip rap to stay on that slope.




Ok, I've done that before on jobs, I didn't even think of that for this.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

gunite will solve the problem quick....


----------



## Rob77 (May 26, 2017)

griz said:


> gunite will solve the problem quick....


Yea that stuff is pretty cool. If it comes down to it, he'll have to do something like that. Glad I'm not paying for it!


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Gabion net. Not the square basket style but the flat blanket type. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Might be a good spot for under deck water control panels that funnel the water to the edge of the deck, realy slowing the erosion under the deck area... no rain, very little soil movement....:thumbsup:
Can be used as an up sell, for storage area for large volume, low value yard/deck gizmos.


----------



## Rob77 (May 26, 2017)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Might be a good spot for under deck water control panels that funnel the water to the edge of the deck, realy slowing the erosion under the deck area... no rain, very little soil movement....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm likin that one. You recommended any particular system?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob77 said:


> I'm likin that one. You recommended any particular system?


Now that DrySnap is gone, I think Certainteed Undershield is the cheapest option that works for under deck drainage. There are a lot of products that look nicer or do a better job but Undershield isn't a bad product and the install is very fast. You can build your own system with EPDM for less money but it requires more planning/skill.


----------



## Rob77 (May 26, 2017)

EthanB said:


> Rob77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm likin that one. You recommended any particular system?
> ...


That and the gallion sheet sound best to me. If this certainteed undershield is fastand effective ill go with something like that.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob77 said:


> That and the gallion sheet sound best to me. If this certainteed undershield is fastand effective ill go with something like that.


Great! I just threw out about 200 sq. ft. of it.


----------



## Rob77 (May 26, 2017)

EthanB said:


> Rob77 said:
> 
> 
> > That and the gallion sheet sound best to me. If this certainteed undershield is fastand effective ill go with something like that.
> ...



Ahhh! Nooooo!!!!. Its ok. if we keeping everything it'd start becoming a junk pile. I keep as much to reuse as i can but can't keep everything!


----------

